# Texas to Isla Mujeres



## BlueYonder (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone cruised the Mexican coast from Texas to Isla Mujeres? What was your route?


----------



## Yucatancruiser (Jan 31, 2012)

I know this is a very old tread, but if someone is thinking of doing this, now days I would recommend to head directly from Texas to the Yucatan Peninsula. Tha only ports worth stopping at if you were to coast down tha Mexican coast are probably Tampico and Veracruz, so it would be best to sail straight from Galveston to Progreso. I have some very good info on Progreso as well of some other ports in the northern Yucatan on this page www.yucatancruising.com


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking forward to the continued development of your Yucatan site.


----------



## #1gardener (Feb 17, 2012)

Would like to take my mac 26 to florida in march and sail from some point on gulf coast to key west. Would be grateful for any tips advice or ideas.


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

Having made that trip, Pensacola to Key West, I don't think you will be doing that in a Mac26. Best bet is drive direct and unload in the Keys.


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

I concur with Progreso, Yucatan. Was sailing Port Aransas, Tx. to Isla Mujeres when a minor maintenance issue (sail) made us divert to Progreso. What a great place. Friendly people, nice marina, good food, and got the sail sewn for an excellent price.


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

#1gardener said:


> Would like to take my mac 26 to florida in march and sail from some point on gulf coast to key west. Would be grateful for any tips advice or ideas.


Might put in at Fort Myers Beach area, head for Key West from there with a good weather window. I too wouldn't want to sail from the Florida Panhandle to Key West in that boat if I had a choice.


----------



## ppiccolo1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Yucatan cruiser for reviving this! I'm debating next winter in the gulf. Either Mexico or Florida on an O'day or Cat 25. I'm definitely a fair weather sailor though.


----------



## rchilders (Nov 15, 2012)

I am about to close on a Choey Lee 48 ft sailboat which is in Galveston and I want to sail it to Isla Mujeres. A good time would be just after Christmas. Anyone know what the weather is like that time of year?


----------



## Yucatancruiser (Jan 31, 2012)

If you watch the weather close, a good time to sail will be on the second day after a cold front entera Texas, so you will have wind and a decent weather window for thext few days. Once in the Yucatan there are more good days than bad at that time of year, so is a godo time to sail.


----------



## rchilders (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, we bought the Choey Lee. Several people have cautioned me about pirates in the Gulf of Mexico. Does anyone know anything about this? We plan to leave just after the first of the year if anyone is interested in sailing another boat along with us.


----------



## sailawaylater (Dec 13, 2012)

Thinking about heading to Isla from Galveston in Mid Feb. Plan to spend a few days there and head east to ultimately arrive in USVI. Has anyone done this and is late Feb a good or worst time to head that way?


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Heading East from Isla is next to impossable. It's up wind, due to the trades. You need to head up through The Straits of Fla, over to the Bahamas, and beat out to I-65, I usually get a little north of the Bahamas and try and catch some westerly's to take me out there, and then down the 65th meridian to St. John. It is possable to gunk hole up through the bay's of southern Cuba, cross the Windward Passage to Hispanola, beat up the north coast, cross the Mona passage and beat your way up the south coast of P.R. and then cross over to st. Thomas but I would'nt want to. I sailed from St. thomas to Belize non stop one time, 1500 miles of down wind trade sailing, 2 week's. I tried to imagine going the other way, with long 200 mile tacks you would probably have to cover 6 tousand miles of up wind, up sea sailing. It would beat the sh!t of you and your boat, each swell would set you back 1/5 the distance you just made. That's just my oppinion, someone else may have a different experience with that trip.


----------



## sailawaylater (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Captain

Looks like the seas and the wind on the nose is no go. I like the the idea to head to the straights of florida and around that way from Isla. What do you think about heading from Isla to west coast of florida and jumping the ICW and cut across inland. My rig is 56' and should clear. 

I'm not sure of gunkholing along the southern coast of Cuba, Hispanola, PR would be all that good. I would probably end up motoring all the way.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

sailawaylater said:


> Thanks Captain
> 
> Looks like the seas and the wind on the nose is no go. I like the the idea to head to the straights of florida and around that way from Isla. What do you think about heading from Isla to west coast of florida and jumping the ICW and cut across inland. My rig is 56' and should clear.
> 
> I'm not sure of gunkholing along the southern coast of Cuba, Hispanola, PR would be all that good. I would probably end up motoring all the way.


I would ( and have, but not in one go). just sail from Isla to Key West. Key west to Bimini. Bimini to Turks. Beat out 3 day's from Turks on a close reach motor sail. and head on down to St. John from there. No reason to cut through the lake IMO.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Not to mention that the controlling air draft through the lake is 49'.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

FSMike said:


> Not to mention that the controlling air draft through the lake is 49'.


That would surley prevent him from going that route as well. I thought 56 sounded high. I've only gone through there with 36', and that was once,20 years ago.


----------

